# Looks like Evony may not be so funny after all



## reveal (Jul 15, 2009)

More about Evony — Bruce On Games



> This is a massive story, so I thought that I would expand on the original article. If it was in the automobile industry or the banking industry it would be front page headlines. But the old people who are in charge of the media don’t understand games. So firstly I will do some explaining.
> 
> Gold farming I have written about before. It is the practice of playing games to generate valuable in game items which are then sold in the real world to lazy Western players who can’t be bothered playing the game properly themselves. It is a massive industry employing around 400,000 people in asia, mainly in China. Gold farmers are often on the edge of legality and they use every underhand internet technique to market themselves. They generate mountains of spam as they attack blogs and forums with their advertising. They are amongst the bad boys of the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jul 17, 2009)

I only saw one of those ads for the first time, today. And that's because I was using Internet Explorer at the time. Usually, I can't see any of the ads on any site, ever. w00t! 

Anyway yeah, it looked pretty dodgy (no, really? ). And now. . . well, if it ever comes down to that, I'll warn people to stay the heck away from it. Can't imagine anyone I know being suckered in by it, but hey, you never know.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 17, 2009)

Does this mean we won't see those silly ads anymore?  (yeah, I can't see them at home, but I hafta use IE at work)


----------



## Woas (Jul 17, 2009)

Reminds of a Star Trek episode...


And yeah, the ads are still around. I'm looking at one to the right and top of my screen as I type this now.


----------



## Blastin (Jul 18, 2009)

Thant explains something....I recently got an e-mail from someone that I used to play City of Heroes with. Hadn't talked to him in over a year. It was an invite to play Envoy and looked automated. Wonder if that script sent out a spam message to everyone in his addressbook?


----------

